# Aluminum ladder won't unfold



## Lootas1 (Feb 11, 2012)

I have an older Krause folding aluminum ladder (16 feet) and one of the rachet doesn't release when I pull the rod. I thought maybe it was a matter of some rust or something so I shot WD40 all over and in it and followed that with silicon grease. I can make it work with s little help from a screwdriver but would like to repair or replace the rachet. Help?


----------



## Oso954 (Jun 23, 2012)

Krause USA went out of business due to personal injury lawsuits on some of their ladders.
You are having trouble with one of those ladders.

I'd suggest destroying the ladder and replacing it with some other ladder.


----------

